# Still miss you my friend.



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

It has been a year today that you went to the rainbow bridge. I think of you often and still miss you. You were such an awesome dog, and a big part of my heart. Rest in peace Midnight, I still love you lots.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Rest In Peace..... Midnight


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

It is always so hard to let them go ... rest in peace Midnight.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

There is never enough time. But they live on through our memories....


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

I'm feeling the same as you are. It is one year since Dixie had to leave me, and six months (to the day) later that Riga had to leave.

I miss them both so much.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

RIP Midnight


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Rest in Peace Midnight, you are sorely missed.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

It is so hard to lose your best friend and while I know they are watching us from where they are healthy,happy and vibrant it still hurts. Run free Midnight run free.


----------

